# fleshstain's multi-stain grow



## fleshstain (Oct 26, 2009)

alright folks.... i went ahead and moved some more clones into flower last night so i figured this would be a good time to start a journal....

the clear tub in the middle has my 8 SSH that have been in for 6 days now.... the row behind it is, from left to right, SourJack, WW, and 2 more SourJack.... the SJ on the left is 2 weeks in.... the WW and other 2 SJ's are 3 weeks in.... the ebb & flow is also filled with SourJack.... 

the first 2 crystal pics are SJ and the 3rd is WW....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

Very  nice...pulling  up  my  milk crate  to  fallow  along..yep  i  see  an empty  corner  over  there..Ill  be  quite

only  hear  the  bubbles in  my  :bong:  as  I  watch  these  Babys  Grow..Sending  some  MOJO  from  Seattle  to  you:lama:

take  care and be safe


----------



## tcbud (Oct 26, 2009)

Got my folding chair out...will be enjoying this indoor.....
thanks for starting a journal.


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 26, 2009)

no problem tc.... i know there's a lot of people who say they have this or that but never actually show.... or always have excuses why they don't show.... i figured, in my case, it was time to put up or shut up....

and thanks for the mojo 4u2.... how's the weather lookin up there today? i'm trying to get up to seattle early next year to go visit some family i have up there....


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Beautiful, Flesh! I'm pulling up my chair, too.....and mine has wheels and can spin so fast in a circle it makes me throw up!

What lights ya runnin', Flesh?


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 26, 2009)

i just run a single 600W HPS with a Solarmax bulb.... plan on switching back to a Hortilux when i get the funds....


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2009)

Noice looking, i guess i'll join the old timers in saying Welcome to MP. How nute sensitive were your sj as compared to the widow?


----------



## fort collins ak-47 (Oct 27, 2009)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> alright folks.... i went ahead and moved some more clones into flower last night so i figured this would be a good time to start a journal....
> 
> the clear tub in the middle has my 8 SSH that have been in for 6 days now.... the row behind it is, from left to right, SourJack, WW, and 2 more SourJack.... the SJ on the left is 2 weeks in.... the WW and other 2 SJ's are 3 weeks in.... the ebb & flow is also filled with SourJack....
> 
> the first 2 crystal pics are SJ and the 3rd is WW....


 
very nice.beautiful.


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks guys and dolls!

chef - good to be back.... i was here in late 07 but had some stuff come up and had to take a hiatus.... the WW i normally feed 1/2 strength or less.... the SJ's on the otherhand can handle some much higher doses.... have to at least feed it full strength to keep her happy....


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 30, 2009)

here's a few shots i took this morning right after the lights went out.... the first pic is Skunkman's WW.... the next to are SourJack.... the last pic is my Mr Nice SSH that's only been in for 1 week....

enjoy!


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 30, 2009)

some WW closeups....


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 30, 2009)

some SourJack closeups.... the last 2 are the 1 that's about 2 1/2 weeks in....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 2, 2009)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> i know there's a lot of people who say they have this or that but never actually show.... or always have excuses why they don't show....


 
what chu sayin' Willis? You mean people on the internet would LIE :shocked: ?

Seriously - I appreciate all your help to me since you showed up again. How big is your grow space?


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 2, 2009)

Stunning ladies!! :heart:  them


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks ladies! i'm using our little study room right now.... i thinks it's about a 10 by to.... i like it cause i actually have room to move around my plants and do maintenance.... no reflective material, though.... still debating on whether or not to just paint the whole room.... just don't foresee the needed downtime anytime soon to do it.... gotta keep the ladies goin!

just a quick update too.... i had a little "accident" the other day that i thought may possibly get the cops involved so i had to relocate everything within about 20 minutes.... a couple of my SSH were slightly damaged, but all is well again and no worries with the police....

i also found out last week that an uncle of mine is suffering from lyme disease and had contacted me about wanting to grow his own.... i wound up giving him the extra 400W ballast and bulb i had.... i also gave him the 10 SourJack clones i had just moved in.... i figured it'd be a quick way to get him started towards some medication.... so, needless to say, the hydro system is temporarily down till i get some more clones rooted....

i also have had 2 out of 3 of my Grapefruit's show me female preflowers.... and so far, 3 out of 8 SSH have shown female preflowers too.... i'm thinking a female SSH crossed with a male Grapefruit may be in order soon....


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 6, 2009)

here's some update pics of SourJack at week 5.... enjoy!


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 6, 2009)

here's some update pics of Skunkman's WW at week 5.... enjoy!


----------



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

Yo flesh looking frosty there bud!


----------



## solidsnake53511 (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice buds flesh. let me know how they smoke.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 10, 2009)

Flesh........OHHHHH...... nice looking buds.  I'm drewling...no wait that's my bong, I could swear that my bong just moved in closer to the screen all by it's self.
Nice grow, and hats off to you spreading the love around, great job.
Thanks for the show.
Peace!!! 
MBT


----------



## RonJay (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice those are some thoroughbred horses


----------



## IRISH (Nov 13, 2009)

coming out of lurker status fleshstain. me like. ... got any update pics me friend?...

your choice of (stains), lol, are very nice ones indeed. you can't go wrong with ww, 'specially from sam. ...

who did the SJ?... musta dropped some coin on these strains?, that, or great friends like i have got. ...

is your ssh a cut, or seed? i got one clone of ssh from a friend. she has leaned toward the sickly side since i got her...

we need an update flesh, hope its all cool now...Irish...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 13, 2009)

i GOTTA SAY nice job flash, u lookin SCHWEEEEEETTT! That'll b some killa ganj once yer done. Keeper up.

L8trs,

7greeneyes


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 13, 2009)

sorry for the delay guys and dolls.... 

IRISH.... i've got some pics from a couple days ago i've got to resize.... i'll get them posted later today.... the SJ came from a buddy of mine in Belgium.... he'd managed to get a cut of ECSD and crossed it with a Jack Herer male he'd been using for breeding purposes.... i'd rank it in my top 10 all time fav's for high/taste.... plus it's pretty easy to grow and finishes from clones in 8-9 weeks.... i just wish i still had some of the seeds left....

the SSH are from Mr Nice and they were started from seed.... i'd ran into some heat issue problems early in their life and i think it accounted for a good amount of males.... out of the 8 i started i wound up with 2 ladies.... 1 looks to be the NL pheno i was hoping for.... the other may possibly be the Hazy pheno that i was also hoping for.... kind of makes up for the low ratio if i get the phenos i want....

so.... the SJ and WW are in the middle of the 6th week of flower.... the 2 SSH that wound up female are going on 3 weeks in.... the SSH were thrown in before preflowers had shown so i'm not suprised at the lack of flowers.... the NL pheno is starting to shoot some pistils though.... the Hazy pheno, not yet.... i also put in another SJ clone in a waterfarm.... and my Grapefruit female that had topped herself, after i took clones from her....

more to come soon....


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 14, 2009)

so my WW met with an untimely death last night.... 

i left the door to my room open while i was mixing some ferts.... one of my dogs, who normally won't go past the doorway, decided it was time for a snack.... 

i came up to find that he had ripped the Widow clean out of the pot and into about 7 pieces....  

it pretty much went like this.... :watchplant:.... :huh:.... :stoned:.... :cry:....

i managed to save what i could for smoking purposes, but her grow has come to an end.... for now.... 

i still have a clone that's becoming a new mother so she'll be back....

so, here's the last of the WW pics i snapped Thursday night....


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 14, 2009)

some updated SourJack week 6 pics.... some are from today, some from Thursday....


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 14, 2009)

here's a few pics of my SSH, hopefully NL pheno, that i noticed was finally putting out some pistils.... she's been into flower for a little over 3 weeks now, but she did go in before preflowers had shown....

the last pic is of 1 of my GrapeFruit that i put into flower after i took some clones from her.... she's been on 12/12 for less than a week....


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

bad dog :hitchair:  just what i'd do if i were a canine:doh:  things gettin close! Looking good, interested in the grapefriut would you mind a mini bio my friend? :hubba: thanks and keep up the green work!


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks chef! i totally blame myself for leaving the door open.... like you said, just what i'd do if i were a dog.... i was thinking it should be my girlfriend beating me with the chair....

the GrapeFruit is i'm growing is Next Generation Seeds Dynamite.... it's a bx4 of GrapeFruit from Canada that's been stabilized.... started it from seed in mid September.... had 3 out of 5 seeds sprout.... 2 of the 3 showed deformities.... both of my females, topped themselves.... seems to light 1/2 strength nutes every 2-3 feedings.... growth started off pretty slow, but it's kicked up lately....

here's the breeder description:

Squat growing Indica strain, well known for its heavy yield and high quality bud. Very fruity, thick, resinous smoke. Deep grapefruit smell that finishes with pink/purple colors as the buds ripen. Dynamite is our stabilized version of Canada&#8217;s famous Grapefruit clone. Winner 2005 Oregon Medicinal Awards.

Flowering: Indoor: 50 days
Outdoor: Oct.5

Genetics: Grapefruit Indica
Structure: Short, branchy, grows wide outdoors

i'm thinking it's gonna be more of a 8-9 weeker from seed and possibly, although doubtful, 7-8 from clone.... we'll find out in about 8 more weeks....


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

Sweeet ty!


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 15, 2009)

here's a few shots of a couple of the chunks i was able to salvage from the ravenous attack on my Widow.... i just said heck with it and threw the remains in a dehydrator so we'd have some smokables.... she had about 2 1/2 weeks left till finish and was starting to crystal up nicely.... i'm still a bit sad over this one:cry:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah but - how was the smoke Fleshstain?


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 15, 2009)

it's actually not that bad.... i had just watered with plain water a few days before and was mixing the fertilizer for her when the accident happened.... i think it helped a bit cause she actually is very smooth through a bong.... don't know about with papers....

the high is also very heady.... i had a chance to scope the trichs and most were already cloudy.... i usually harvested this strain when the trichs were about 75% cloudy and 25% amber....

it would've been a lot better if it had finished, but i've had worse....


----------



## IRISH (Nov 16, 2009)

man. that bites. i bet that your dog is still baked. . (be following him around with a baggie. not.)lol.lol...is the dog all cool? i am aspca all the way. that is an animal lover 100%. i believe our pets have rights. (the right to sleep in the back yard on a chain all darn night. the right to drink from the toilet if i dont fill his bowl. eewww. the right to lose his truck riding privledges for eating my weed. and the right to lose sleeping at the foot of my bed if he ever goes near my grow again.)   ...hows that for rights? ...

my bro just phoned, and his cat totally ate 24 clones 8 weeks in flower. biggest cat i ever seen. 34 pounds. ...the dogs are scared crapless of him. lol. lol...

chef just had a mishap also...

my ssh clone is about the same place your is. looks the same also. not as big...


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 27, 2009)

here's a quick summary of what's happened since my last update....

my SourJack wound up going hermie on me right in the middle of week 7 and had to get the axe.... my Widow got the axe too.... she was just starting 8 weeks but i needed to make some room for some others to move in....

so.... as it stands now for flowering i've got a SourJack in a waterfarm and another 1 in soil.... 2 Grapefruit.... 2 SSH Haze pheno.... 1 SSH NL pheno.... 

i've got more to move in just gotta wait till i get some more soil in a couple days.... i'll try and get some pics up soon too....


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 29, 2009)

here's a few pics of what i've got flowering right now.... i was in a hurry and didn't have time to snap the individual plants but here's the rundown:

2 - Grapefruit both in 6l pots.... one with a touch of bending....
1 - SSH NL pheno in 6l pot
1 - SSH Haze pheno in 6l pot
4 - SSH Haze pheno in 6l pot.... a little experiment i'm doing....
1 - SourJack in waterfarm
1 - Sourjack in 6" magnum with some bending....

i just transplanted some new clones into cups lastnight too.... i'm just waiting on some more soil to get a bunch more moved up.... so.... the first 3 pics are what i have in flower right now.... the last 2 pics are what i have waiting to be moved up.... you can also see the SSH NL pheno that i'm going to do a bit of LST on and use her as a mother....

the only plant not pictured anywhere is my Grapefruit male that i'll be doing a bit of personal breeding with sometime early next year....


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 30, 2009)

if you hover over the pic it should tell you the name....


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 30, 2009)

the rest of the pics....


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 30, 2009)

Man Flesh...sorry to hear all the troubles you've been having.  And I thought I had bad luck!  Well here's to ya, and your grow...hopefully things turn around for ya!


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 30, 2009)

other than the dog attack i don't think much has gone bad.... i know the SourJack has a tendency to go hermie so i wasn't really surprised or upset about that one.... i've still got it going now and in future grows till i get tired of dealing with it.... and the WW was close enough to being done that i think i lost less than an 1/8th ounce of total finish weight.... 

i just wish these ladies would hurry up.... i have a few clones i need to move in and am running out of space....


----------



## leafminer (Dec 1, 2009)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> so my WW met with an untimely death last night....
> 
> i left the door to my room open while i was mixing some ferts.... one of my dogs, who normally won't go past the doorway, decided it was time for a snack....
> 
> ...



OMG what a bummer!
I am well aware that dogs like weed. I had this Golden Retriever. I dropped a joint one night and quick as a flash he had it in his mouth. He swallowed it. I had to sit up all night with him, he was out of it completely.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 1, 2009)

The grapefruit picture for the 14th, looks like it has a mineral deficiency, (see top left) have you corrected that?


----------



## fleshstain (Dec 1, 2009)

those were actually the fan leaves on the SourJack i had going at the time.... i had stopped all nitrogen feeding on it a few days before and the lower leaves had started to yellow....


----------



## IRISH (Dec 1, 2009)

i was going to state there was a ph problem, but the N cut, is the culprit here...

looks good fleshstain...


----------

